# RoadTitans 300 10/29-11/1



## MXRacer986 (Mar 6, 2014)

I signed up for this ride last week and think it is going to be EPIC. Has anyone done this ride? I believe that last year was the inaugural ride. If you have, I would really appreciate some feedback. 

Quality of event, organization and how tough was it… 3 days, 310 miles and 30K of climbing is a bit intimidating! 
Thanks


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have done races with that much climbing in two days.
Just don't go too hard on the first day. Bring low gears.
Each day you're eating not only to keep up on that day but for the next day as well.

It sounds like a catered group ride, with the "peloton leaders" and mandatory rest stops. Kind of weird. I'm used to going my own pace in races and organized rides.

Do some long climbing rides to get used to doing that much climbing. 10k' in a day isn't that hard but it will add up over the three days.


----------



## MXRacer986 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks. Not worried about 10k of climbing in a day, done that many times. Its the 3 day part that has me concerned.


----------

